#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   ?

## Goblin_Gaga

*Disclaimer:   .* 

    , . , ,     ,      .       ,            .    ?        ?                   .

 , ,  :
  ?   ,   .     .        , ,  .         ,          ,    .  ,    ,       ,    ,  . -,  ,     ,        ,  ,     .     .     ,   -.  , , -   .      ? ,     ?

,  ,   :
 ?

 ,   :
 , ,      .   ,       .  ,    ,   .   ,    . ? ?    , ,   ,      .   , ,    ,  , ,   ?       ,     ,      .

 ,  ,  :
      ,   ,   ,       ,       ,          ,     ,      ? ,    ,     ,        .

,  ,   :
 , ,  .

 , ,  :
    ,   ?   ?    .  .   ,  -. ,  .     !     ,  ,  ,    .    ,         .

  ,  :
 !  !     !    , , , , . !    ,      ,       !  , !       , !   , ?       ,  ! !   ,       ,?  ?  !

,  ,   :
 , ,   , ?   ,  .  ?         .

 ,  ,  :
 ,     ,   , ,    .       . ?    ,                   .

 ,   :
      .         ,  ,   .      ,    .    ,          .

, Goblin_Gaga,     , ,    .  !      !   ,   -  .

----------

- !    !

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

> __ 
> *  - !    !*


?!   ?  :Smilie:

----------

,      !  :Wink:

----------

............  ,   ..........  ?  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------

.  .  :Dezl:

----------

